# Sitzungsverfolgung



## padde479 (26. Aug 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Testprogramm zu Sitzungsverfolgung geschrieben. Hier der Quellcode


```
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import java.util.*;

public class ZaehlerBean implements HttpSessionBindingListener{
 private int anzahl = 0;

 public void increment(){
  anzahl++;
 }

 public int getAnzahl(){
  return anzahl;
 }

 public void vaulueBound(HttpSessionBindingEvent event){
  System.err.println("Bound: " + event.getSession().getId() + " um " + new Date().toString());
 }

 public void valueUnbound(HttpSessionBindingEvent event){
  System.err.println("Unbound: " + event.getSession().getId() + "um " + new Date().toString()
                     + " Zugriffe: " + anzahl);
 }
}
```

Wenn ich nun diesen Quellcode kompiliere, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Klasse ZaehlerBean nicht abstract ist und auch nicht die Methode valueBound(javax.servlet.http.HttpSessionBindingEvent) überschreibt. Dabei tue ich das doch. Was mache ich denn falsch?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## krey (26. Aug 2005)

vaulueBound != valueBound

Du hast es falsch geschrieben


----------



## padde479 (26. Aug 2005)

danke. wie blöd von mir :shock:


----------

